# Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a chance to work with Unitronic at Waterfest and they hooked me up with the Stage 2 DSG Flash. I have to say, if you thought the DSG shifted fast to begin with, wait till you see it after the flash! Under light acceleration in D the shifts occur at 2,000 RPM so you are saving gas and enjoying the deep rumble of the exhaust. Shifts are extremely smooth, no more jerkiness. Sport mode is a whole new experience. Redline has been raised under WOT. The car upshifts and downshifts when it should. No more jerky downshifts in sport mode. My only two complaints is that the launch control remains the same as stock (although the torque limiter has been removed) and the gear numbers do not appear unless you are in Manual mode (other companies have been able to change this). As this flash is still being worked on I am sure Mike Z will make the necessary changes prior to public release. 
And before anyone even asks, they have not determined a price yet.


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alex Crousett from Unitronic told me that info for all of this should be released today, Wednesday, Aug 26th. So keep an eye out for it, if not today, soon. He told me I quote, " From all customers that have tried it, it's a must and as cool a chipping a car itself." Has me pretty psyched to get this!


----------



## GTI08MKV (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (nlp187)*

How much will the flash cost







i hate my car right now shifts horrible off a light or stop







i'm down to buy this reflash!!!


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (GTI08MKV)*

Unitronic has finally released the DSG software upgrades. We are ready to flash and also their is no install fee until after H20!!
Stage 1 500$
7100RPM limiter, 3500RPM Launch Control, Optimized D & Sport mode
Stage 2 600$
7150RPM limiter , 4200RPM Launch Control, Optimized D & Sport mode, increased NM limits by 150NM
Stage 3 700$
7200RPM limiter, 4500RPM Launch Control, Optimized D & Sport mode, increased NM limits to 500NM
For combo purchase we plan give 200$ discount

there are some reviews floating around from the beta testers on the tex so use your search buttons!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Found this on another forum.


----------



## GTI08MKV (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (nlp187)*

any unitronic dealer in Illinois?? I live in chicago and looked on unitronics website and that number is no longer from a unitronics dealer??


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

does it automatically upshift in M?


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Yes it will shift in M when it hits the limits. Kickdown switch is still active as well.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a chance to update to the finalized DSG Stage 2 Flash at H2Oi. All I can say is that it is amazing!
1st and 2nd gear feel much more torqy.
Gear numbers now show in D and S mode.
Launch Control raised to 4250.
EXTREMELY smooth downshifts. 
EXTREMELY quick upshifts.
The quick shifting actually makes my TBE sound amazing. Driving around the main strip in Ocean City people were asking me what kind of exhaust I had in the car because they loved the sound. It's not the exhaust, its the transmission.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review (LayZzzee8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LayZzzee8* »_
Gear numbers now show in D and S mode.
This is standard on the A3. I guess if I upgrade, I will get one less enhancement.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_This is standard on the A3. I guess if I upgrade, I will get one less enhancement.









From what I understand the 2006 DSG's came with the gear numbers for D and S mode however if you go to the dealership to receive the latest DSG flash you will lose them. The Unitronic DSG flash will give you an enhanced version of the most up to date dealer flash.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review (LayZzzee8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LayZzzee8* »_
From what I understand the 2006 DSG's came with the gear numbers for D and S mode however if you go to the dealership to receive the latest DSG flash you will lose them. The Unitronic DSG flash will give you an enhanced version of the most up to date dealer flash.
I better not bring in my car for DSG issues then since I heard there was a DSG service bulletin (on 2006?) where they will flash the firmware. I will then lose that feature.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_I better not bring in my car for DSG issues then since I heard there was a DSG service bulletin (on 2006?) where they will flash the firmware. I will then lose that feature.

Skip the dealer and get the tune. Combined with the Stage 2 ECU flash (which will also give you the most up to date ECU firmware for your vehicle) the car is a beast.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic DSG Flash Stage 2 review (LayZzzee8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LayZzzee8* »_
Skip the dealer and get the tune. Combined with the Stage 2 ECU flash (which will also give you the most up to date ECU firmware for your vehicle) the car is a beast.

Glad your enjoying it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have an 2006 MKV GTI and my gear numbers are displayed. I also have the most current DSG flash from VW on my mechatronic units
My concern is, i dont want to lose the gear numbers no matter what mode im in. Also, i dont have factory enabled launch control, my mechatronic unit doesnt accept it. Will the unitronics software allow that to happen?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DanSan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanSan* »_I have an 2006 MKV GTI and my gear numbers are displayed. I also have the most current DSG flash from VW on my mechatronic units
My concern is, i dont want to lose the gear numbers no matter what mode im in. Also, i dont have factory enabled launch control, my mechatronic unit doesnt accept it. Will the unitronics software allow that to happen?

Depends on the ecu, if you go by [email protected] he can get the details with the UNI sw and call us to find out!


----------



## kostasGTI (Mar 12, 2010)

hallo lavi.i am one of your costumers in greece.i owned a golf gti mk6.i have your stage 1 ecu flash and the intake of bsh.i really need your dsg flash.i have dsg dq500.when are you planning to sent us the file???when is it is gonna be ready???by the way i'm really satisfied with stage 1 ecu flash.uni rules....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (kostasGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kostasGTI* »_hallo lavi.i am one of your costumers in greece.i owned a golf gti mk6.i have your stage 1 ecu flash and the intake of bsh.i really need your dsg flash.i have dsg dq500.when are you planning to sent us the file???when is it is gonna be ready???by the way i'm really satisfied with stage 1 ecu flash.uni rules....

pm'd


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Any idea when we might be able to get a 2010 DSG flashed.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*

I just talked to Lavi at Unitronic. They are looking to have the dq500 DSG files available by Waterfest hopefully sooner.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lavi, hi.
What are your authorized dealer for San Francisco bay area?
Also, how can I determine the type of my DSG? I have 2006 A3, but I just had my entire DSG replaces by the service.
If I purchase the software can I flash it via my Ross-Tech VAG-COM?
And last question, does your update eliminates the 'creeping speed jerkiness' that some of us have experiences now with the latest remaps form the Audi service?


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (neonix)*

I can vouch personally that the software greatly improves the creeping speed jerkiness.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (neonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_Lavi, hi.
What are your authorized dealer for San Francisco bay area?
Also, how can I determine the type of my DSG? I have 2006 A3, but I just had my entire DSG replaces by the service.
If I purchase the software can I flash it via my Ross-Tech VAG-COM?
And last question, does your update eliminates the 'creeping speed jerkiness' that some of us have experiences now with the latest remaps form the Audi service?










http://unitronic.ca/dealers2.php?country=USA
You have the DQ250: http://unitronic.ca/newsitem.php?id=81
you will need to visit a local unitronic dealer for the flash!
You will wish Audi made the version were selling








let me know if there is anything else


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinking about getting my mechatronic unite replaced under warranty. Should I do that before this or will it not matter?


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Lavi, seems like the closest to me is 034 Motorsport.
Are the prices set by what you posted on the second link?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You have the DQ250: http://unitronic.ca/newsitem.php?id=81


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Does the "lag" when launching from a full stop in D/S/M on a Audi A3 3.2 Quattro 2006 is removed when flashing to your DSG Tune ? *


You know what I mean: the clutch that's doesn't seems to be fully engaged or under pressure when giving gas for the 1 1/2 first seconds...So you're going forward slowly ('til you're giving moderate or hard throttle) and then BOUM the car LAUNCH !


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## davesxx01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Another review here, page 5, post 97.

I'm getting this in about a week.

I also hate that "lag"! Seems like it takes forever to give it gas and actually start moving.


----------

